# Looking for acrylic blocks



## alexf (6 Feb 2012)

I am looking for black and some white acrylic blocks about 2 inches square and abour 4 inches long for finials. Does anyone know who sells them. I can only find pen sized blanks


----------



## cornucopia (7 Feb 2012)

axminister do some bottle stopper blanks which are 35 mm square but mainly in patterend colours

mervyn cadmen of uk pen kits can cast any size or colour you would like- I tend to give him a call to disscuss size's colours etc- pm me if you'd like his number

John berkeleystocks a good range of gps resin's

hope this helps

edit:link fixed


----------



## Paul Hannaby (7 Feb 2012)

John Berkeley's website is here http://www.johnberkeley.co.uk/
He does a range of acrylics.


----------

